# New...do you like?(kinda big pics)



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

What do you think?
Mods:
Brullen Custom exhaust
Place Racing Cold air intake
MOMO knob and boot
Eibach lowering springs
17" Team Dynamics Monzas w/215/45/17 Kumho tires
Sorry bout' the big pics!
The CRX is a buddies car.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks cool. keep going with it.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

well the big pics lets us scrutinize every inch of your ugly car...

JUST KIDDIN! Your car is sweet, the big white rims look tight!

Like andre said, keep going with it!

-Nick


----------

